# 1997 Nissan Sentra - Intermittent Starting Problems



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

On a very intermittent basis (every 3 or 4 months) or so, my car struggles to start. Normally what happens is the startup problem happens and I will persistently try starting the car over about a 10 minute period. Eventually after much effort, the car will start and will start normally every time until about 3 or 4 months passes and the problem recurs. I have spoken to a number of people and have mentioned it when I have taken the car in for other service and no one seems to have a clue as to what the problem is. Anybody had a problem like this?


----------

